# Pinarello Vuelta Questions



## Dark Arrow (Oct 8, 2004)

Hello all,
I have a Pinarello Vuelta (steel frame) with Veloce. It's circa 1997 or so I'm told. I can't seem to find any information about the Vuelta frame. I'm just curious if this is how the bike came from the factory and where the frame was in the line up.

Any Ideas?

Chris


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

vuelta was second in line.... above it was the radius, fillet brazed. on the other hand, mine came w/ a veloce headset.. go figure. anyway, it's a light, stiff frame.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

Dark Arrow said:


> Hello all,
> I have a Pinarello Vuelta (steel frame) with Veloce. It's circa 1997 or so I'm told. I can't seem to find any information about the Vuelta frame. I'm just curious if this is how the bike came from the factory and where the frame was in the line up.
> 
> Any Ideas?
> ...


Post some pix - we need all the Pinarello pix we can get. Dogmas and Princes are cool, but the old steel models are cool to look at too - and you can get a garage full of PInarello retro steeds for the price of one of the newer high end models!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

lewdvig said:


> Post some pix - we need all the Pinarello pix we can get. Dogmas and Princes are cool, but the old steel models are cool to look at too - and you can get a garage full of PInarello retro steeds for the price of one of the newer high end models!


here you go: 54cm vuelta w/ daytona.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

colker1 said:


> here you go: 54cm vuelta w/ daytona.


WOW! I personally think the steel bikes look prettier than those made from more exotic materials.


----------



## Dark Arrow (Oct 8, 2004)

*Nice Bike*

Great Picture!! I love that yellow. Mine is a deep blue. I have it all apart right now but as soon as I get her together I will post a picture or two.

Chris


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

I would love to get my hands on a Telekom replica - otr a Banesto one.

Awesome!


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

*"Smokin!!!"*



colker1 said:


> here you go: 54cm vuelta w/ daytona.


Looks like Super Mario's smoking bike


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

jeffreyg said:


> Looks like Super Mario's smoking bike


hmmm.. i need a smoke.


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

Nothing compliments the white jersey better than cool menthal flavor


----------



## wisawin (Jun 22, 2006)

*My Vuelta*



Dark Arrow said:


> Hello all,
> I have a Pinarello Vuelta (steel frame) with Veloce. It's circa 1997 or so I'm told. I can't seem to find any information about the Vuelta frame. I'm just curious if this is how the bike came from the factory and where the frame was in the line up.
> 
> Any Ideas?
> ...


 I have one Pinarello Vuelta,it's good bike and I do love it.
Wisawin


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

wisawin said:


> I have one Pinarello Vuelta,it's good bike and I do love it.
> Wisawin



Is that a Honda Fit? How do you like it?


----------



## wisawin (Jun 22, 2006)

lewdvig said:


> Is that a Honda Fit? How do you like it?


Hi Lewdvig,
It's nice to hear from you.
Yes it's Honda Fit,they call it Jazz in Thailand.
It's good car and it can carry two bikes at the back when the back seats 're folded.
I used it for my weekend ride carrying my bike to the club.

Can you find out any information about our Vuelta?
Please let me know if you have it,I also want to know about my Vuelta too,thanks.
Nice to meet you.

Wisawin.


----------



## wpod (Jul 15, 2012)

View attachment 308440

Here's a '97 56 cm Pinarello Vuelta. Built up with FULL Campagnolo kit( complete Chorus 10s except Pro-Fit pedals, SR seat post, Mexico 68 clincher rims, Athena 11s compact crankset ), XA stem, Deda 215 44cm ergo bars, Fizik Alliante seat/bar tape


----------

